# 30-minute mozzarella from goat milk - curd question



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

My dh and kids love the flavor, but think it is too dry. Is there any way to make it softer or not as dry? I'm also thinking of trying the regular recipe with the culture and lipase powder to see if that helps.


----------



## Saffy (May 18, 2007)

Come now, you know you have to post the receipe you use! Please...


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

If you are looking for something a bit more like fresh mozz you can try this recipe....
http://fiascofarm.com/dairy/mozzarella.htm
It has been my experience that while the 30 minute mozz is really easy and quick it does turn out to be a bit on the dry side..it's fine for pizza but....


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Saffy - it's Ricki Carroll's recipe from her Home Cheesemaking book.

Suzy, thanks for the link. I may try it to see if that does it for the guys. I personally don't mind it, but the hubster and kids aren't as fond of it...


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

I used Rikki's 30 minute recipe a lot, but was never happy with the outcome. Then I tried Fias Co's recipe and LOVE it. BIG difference with the end product! Just be careful to not work all the liquid out of your cheese when stretching it.....


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

My family loves the fresh mozzarella that I get at the store, the one packed in a brine?
Does anyone have a recipe for it?
TIA
Mickey


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Mickey, I think the Fias Co's recipe is the closest to what you're looking for. I ordered some thermophilic starter from Hoegger yesterday. Can't wait to try it!!! Of course, I may try some with yogurt as a cultuer...


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks Amy  I hope you will let us know how it turns out?
Mickey


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

How do you keep the milky party from escaping during the stretching process? I am using fresh goat's milk and always try to handle it gently, but no matter if I use Ricki's or Fiasco recipe, it seems to leak too much milky substance from the curds and I end up with either rubber or a gooey mess that I have to refrigerate for it to harden.
I've perfected feta, so I know I have some skill... 

I'm trying 'cheese curds' right now from a cheddar recipe. If they turn out I'll roll them in herbs. Yum!

Diane


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Something is going wrong somewhere else in your process if it has to be refrigerated to firm up....
As you stretch it will loose some of the creamy liquid, but will start to firm up almost immediately.


----------



## gfam (Jan 10, 2009)

After using fiasco farms recipe for awhile I tried this recipe today. I used the same measurements & ingredients that fiasco uses, but just this procedure. The only difference is I used hot whey to heat & stretch & soaked in brine for 30 minutes. It was so quick & the yield was the same. I could not tell a difference between the two hour version or this quick version in the final product. I'll be using this from now on. Oh, there was one other change. I did ripen the milk with citric acid in it as fiasco farms calls for, but then ran out of time and added the other two ingred. & jumped right into the short recipe. Next time I'll just add all three at the same time & see what happens.

I hope that makes some sense, but I was really happy. For my yield I get 1.15 out of 3 gallons of milk & about 1 pound of ricotta.


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

gfam - thanks so much!!! I have had so much trouble with my mozza lately, and this method you shared makes so much more sense. In fact, I think the time I got it perfect I did something more similar to that.


----------

